# Malcolm Lipkin (1932- )



## Leggiero (Oct 13, 2016)

I recently stumbled across an album of this composer's symphonies on Spotify. They have a great motivic power that might remind some listeners of Robert Simpson, and therefore be liked by fans of the latter, although Lipkin is far more in cahoots with Serialism than ol' Bob ever was. Has anyone else had a similar experience with Lipkin's music?

He seems to be very much "under the radar", even more so than many "obscure", dead compatriots (c/f Alwyn, Hamilton, Wordsworth): I've searched in vain for any mention of him in the broadsheet classical pages, his Wikipedia entry is somewhat perfunctory...and even Unsung Composers has (to date) only one page of comments on him.


----------



## Leggiero (Oct 13, 2016)

UPDATE: sadly, this composer's dates should now read "(1932-2017)", but unfortunately I can't figure out how to change them; please feel free to do so, anyone who knows how to!


----------

